# Dug out of an old trash pit.



## TimG (Mar 12, 2018)

Got to the bottom layer of an old trash pit in Nashville and found something unexpected. A cool old Coca-Cola porcelain sign (well, half of one). Not sure of the date of the sign, but the bottles that came from on top of it are fairly old.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 13, 2018)

That sign is cool as hell.  A mint one would be nice, but that thing has character!  On the wall it would go!


----------



## TimG (Mar 13, 2018)

Have it listed on Craigslist for $250 right now. Won't take a penny less. If it doesn't sell, I've got a rustic cabin in the Gatlinburg area that has a bar room that it will look just fine in.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 13, 2018)

How cool is that!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 18, 2018)

Really cool partial sign. The print is in amazing condition despite the poor condition (if that makes sense).


----------



## TimG (Mar 22, 2018)

*Cleaned it up a little better.*

Wonder if there is a way to keep the "wet" look. Looks a lot better. Not sure why the pic is posting upside down.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 23, 2018)

That's a really cool sign!  And a really early one no less judging by the bottles.  I wonder if any cleaning products could get it looking better than it is now.  Some of that dirt looks like it should be possible to remove, though maybe up close it's a different story.


----------



## TimG (Mar 24, 2018)

Haven't used any kind of cleaning products or tools on it. Just water and my hands. Scared to do more damage than good.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 24, 2018)

Enamel's pretty durable, I'd consult someone with more expertise than me but I imagine that using at the very least dish soap would produce better results unless it's already showing signs of degrading.


----------



## TimG (Apr 8, 2018)

Was finally able to get an age range for the sign. An avid collector says it was made right around 1910. Have seen 2 versions of it, but neither of them were exactly the same as this one. The fonts are all slightly different.


----------

